# Schwinn Stingray Seat Recover



## 7JWD (Aug 5, 2019)

Does anyone recover Stingray seats?  I have a 74 that needs to be redone.


----------



## rpochi (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello, Joseph Crawford does great work, he did 2 Stingray banana seats for me.


----------



## kasper (Aug 6, 2019)

rpochi said:


> Hello, Joseph Crawford does great work, he did 2 Stingray banana seats for me.
> 
> View attachment 1041637



Do you have any pictures of his work?


----------



## buck sova (Aug 6, 2019)

Joe did this seat and he did a lot more for me including the front seat on my mini twinn, he does awesome work


----------



## kasper (Aug 6, 2019)

Nice work, nice seat.


----------



## REC (Aug 8, 2019)

Joe is an excellent resource. He did the seats on a bunch of my stuff. These two are among my favorites from him.




Another excellent resource is Gary Wold. I have several of his seats also.
REC


----------



## kasper (Aug 8, 2019)

I have seen Gary's stuff in person. Also very nice quality and craftsmanship. I still have a seat "PETE" did for a friend of mine before I got into the hobby and now I have had for the last several yrs. It's a solo polo. Still haven't put it on the bike it will eventually go on. Found a F3 early 63 stingray about 7 yrs ago that was beat down bad got all the old paint and tons of repaint and house paints off and luckily minor scrapes under all that damaged original paint, but before the repaint still have to figure out a fix for a broken head badge screw that was hit back into the hole to act as a pin to help hold it in place. Ughh.. shall be a dreaded task to fix.


----------

